# Any Fitness New Years Resolutions?



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

In my off time from work, I'm a certified fitness trainer and nutrition specialist. Hence the nic "trainershawn". One thing I have not done since I've left the Army was run a 10K. So, I'm going to do it this year. We have a brutal one coming up in July where I live. I do run and ride a lot but I primarily lift weights and do cross training. So my resolution this year is to run a 10K again. And, if I don't do too bad, try a half marathon later this year. Anyone else have a new years resolution in the health and fitness category?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> One thing I have not done since I've left the Army was run a 10K.


When I was a kid, I had learn to fight cause I never could run. That's still true at 60 though the fighting part has slowed. Ok, it's all but stopped.



trainershawn said:


> I do run and ride a lot


Does a Harley count?


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

inceptor said:


> When I was a kid, I had learn to fight cause I never could run. That's still true at 60 though the fighting part has slowed. Ok, it's all but stopped.
> 
> Does a Harley count?


Lol, yes. A Harley counts for EVERYTHING!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i will work on getting stong this year. last year was super good for me. i didnt have any surgeries and finally got the abdominal adhesions under control. i have to be careful as i can still get hurt. 
coach sam scarber of the san diego chargers has been my personal trainer for the last 5 yrs ( he also was with the cowboys in the tom landry yrs). he specializes in people coming back from severe dissabilities and debilitating situations.
expensive but worth it. 
this is my yr to come out strong!


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i will work on getting stong this year. last year was super good for me. i didnt have any surgeries and finally got the abdominal adhesions under control. i have to be careful as i can still get hurt.
> coach sam scarber of the san diego chargers has been my personal trainer for the last 5 yrs ( he also was with the cowboys in the tom landry yrs). he specializes in people coming back from severe dissabilities and debilitating situations.
> expensive but worth it.
> this is my yr to come out strong!


Awesome. Keep at it. Some of my clients are recovering from injuries, surgeries, cancer, etc. It's always rewarding to see them progress. Many times I see them keeping up and kicking ass in some of the bootcamps. Keep at it!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Im going to spend more time in the bush. I always gain more, but i feel ripped and i look skinnyer so obviously im loosing weight and gaining muscle and i get to eat healthy


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i havent lost ground. i can go two days with out nap time. but i have to sleep the whole third day.
i just keep going. not sure ill ever be a rock climber again or breaking horses or cleaning up on the 10ks. but then again what if i come out cooler than i was to begin with.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I was doing triathlons a few years back, did severe injury running hills to my feet. Started back on Dec 18th, slowly getting off red meat, dairy, and caffeine, along with biking, fast sprint walks and core training again. Will have to wait to see when the water temp is back up in May to start swimming the miles at the lake. Gosh do I miss those swims!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I figured I'd look at getting strength and endurance back. Disk replacement earlier this year kind of stunted my physical preparation. The carpal tunnel release a couple weeks ago is healing, and the cubital tunnel and the rotator cuff issues will have to wait until later. I'm done with that stuff for now.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

I hit the gym regularly but admit I need to focus more on cardio. The big one for me though is to QUIT CHEWING TOBACCO!!! Its been 44 minutes so far and hopefully this time next year I can say its been 12 months and 44 minutes without a chew.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I figured I'd look at getting strength and endurance back. Disk replacement earlier this year kind of stunted my physical preparation. The carpal tunnel release a couple weeks ago is healing, and the cubital tunnel and the rotator cuff issues will have to wait until later. I'm done with that stuff for now.


Be very careful with the rotator cuff. I've seen many injuries in the shoulder region. It's nothing to mess around with. Hopefully you don't need surgery. I see clients with rotator problems and I have them do specific rotational exercises to strengthen the small, and often overlooked muscles in that region.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

J.T. said:


> I hit the gym regularly but admit I need to focus more on cardio. The big one for me though is to QUIT CHEWING TOBACCO!!! Its been 44 minutes so far and hopefully this time next year I can say its been 12 months and 44 minutes without a chew.


Good for you. I used Nicotine gum to kick the habit. It seemed to work for me. You can do it as long as you really want too. Hope to hear from you this time next year that you've been tobacco free for a year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep keep doing what I been doing worked so far.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Hubby and I are wanting to get a bit of weight off and get in better physical shape. It seems since retirement we turned into couch potatoes. Shoot I get winded going up and down the basement stairs right now....


----------



## usheer (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome. Keep at it. Some of my clients are recovering from injuries, surgeries, cancer, etc. It's always rewarding to see them progress. Many times I see them keeping up and kicking ass in some of the bootcamps. Keep at it!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Fitness? That sounds too much like the word "exercise".... and we all know that exercise was invented as a form of self-torture by the Devil. 

Personally... I want to stay fit and not gain my "retirement 30 lbs"... but need to balance that against all the other skills I need to practice. So hopefully... walking up and down the Rockies on a regular basis working on other skills will keep me in shape. If not... I can always sit on the couch, drink a beer or two, and watch some workout videos. If it has hot girls in tights... it should keep my heart rate up for the required 20 minutes...


----------

